# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Chat réanime une chatte écrasée par une voiture

## Manly

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/04/23 ... iture.html

Elle a survécu !

----------


## woofi

Cest incroyable !

----------


## yannn

Extraordinaire   .

----------


## flora67

Et voilà, je chiale

----------


## woofi

> Et voilà, je chiale


No worry, ca se finit bien !

----------


## Valy la parson

Effectivement, incroyable !   :shock: 
Mais ça me fait mal au coeur de voir ces chats errants...    ::

----------


## Coquelicot

Quelles belles images !!!   j'en pleure   
Mais j'ai du mal à supporter l'indifférence des spectateurs ....

----------


## catoune 13

Désolée, mais moi je trouve que la minette a l'air raide quand le gars la pousse dans la caisse .

----------


## cheyenne

moi aussi je n'ai pas l'impression que la chatte s'en sorte bien, elle me parait raide et on ne la voit pas se réveiller ... Et même si le véto a vraiment réussi à la guérir le chat qui la massait l'a vu partir inerte et la croit donc morte, c'est triste pour lui ...

----------


## annie

le regard de ce chat, cette tristesse...
A part ça ils ne ressentent pas la douleur comme nous, on peut continuer à les faire souffrir...?

et tous les jours il y en a d'écrasés, personne ne s'arrete s'il n'y a pas un spectacle.

aucune ambulance, on peut les butter en toute impunité    ::

----------


## Anaïs

ça me parait clair que le chat n'a pas survécu, elle était raide et dure comme la pierre ça se voit bien   ::

----------


## rea

oui non faut pas deconner, le chat est raide de chez raide quoi  :ben: 

c'est tellement triste putain, le regard du chat...je ne pense pas qu'il la reanimait a proprement parler, mais c'est clair qu'il manifeste son desepoir et qu'il essaye de la reveiller a sa facon   ::  

ce qui est encore plus lamentable, c'est que ma main a coupe qu'ils ont laisse le male dans la rue   ::  
comme le ptit chien peruvien   ::

----------


## gruik gruik

quelle connerie : : j'ai même pas regardé jusqu'au bout. Tout à fait d'accord avec Killy et Réa : la chatte est raide morte : encore une vidéo d'humains qui se font plaisir !

Ce pauvre matou cherchait certainement à s'apaiser lui-même : d'où patounage, ce qui n'enlève rien à la possibilité qu'il ait justement pu sentir que sa "compagne" était morte : on voit bien qu'il est dans un état émotionnel totalement infantile et qu'il recherche une forme de réassurance, donc d'apaisement.

Je trouve ces vidéos grotesques car elle n'apportent rien à un animal en souffrance et en plus sont mensongères : quel intérêt?

----------


## stephy47

je trouve que aussi, elle est bien morte, certe c est émouvant. 
apres si quelqu un peux nous traduire la video

----------

Ah ça me rassure parce qu'en regardant la vidéo je l'ai trouvé bien raide la minette lorsqu'il l'a mise dans la caisse. Perso je ne pensa pas qu'elle ait survécue.

Ecoeurée aussi de voir ces gens qui profitent du spectacle et qui ne font rien !!

----------


## P'tite souris

Je doute aussi qu'elle soit bien vivante. On l'a voit chez le véto, mais elle n'a pas l'air très vivace quand même... 

Elle est totalement inerte. Et le véto , il parle au journaliste comme si de rien n'était.

----------


## cheyenne

Ma maman ne la trouve pas si raide, d'après elle sur les vidéos elle n'est pas morte. Faut-il faire confiance à la vidéo, qu'elle a eu la chance de s'en sortir ? Pourquoi aurait-on dit qu'elle ait survécu si c'était faux ?

----------


## lydie42

C'est vrai que ce matou est très émouvant mais sa compagne parait raide de chez raide...

----------


## veraster21

c'est une vidéo très émouvante; le regard du matou était tellement expressif ; désespoir de voir sa minette inerte  en même temps il parait conscient qu'on le regarde. Oui pour moi aussi, la minette me parait complétement raide.On  a envie de prendre le minou dans ses bras.

----------


## Hugin75

effectivement, le chat est toujours raide (après "2 heures", c'est normal...), et de là à parler de massage cardiaque de réanimation ils se foutent un peu de la gueule du monde... ou c'est mal connaitre les chats.

----------


## Lorrain

D'après ce que je vois
lunettes sur mon pif
la rigidité cadavérique semble bien avancée.

----------


## cécily

Pas de traduction ???

----------


## chupachup

il est mort ce chat, ils nous prennent pour des crétins ou quoi ?

----------


## Gombertine

> Désolée, mais moi je trouve que la minette a l'air raide quand le gars la pousse dans la caisse .


moi ça me fait pareil, pas convaincu...

----------


## ptikuik

dommage que je ne comprenne rien à ce qui est dit..

je sais pas si elle était morte ou pas..

mais bon, c'est sur que c'est vraiment une vidéo pour humains.. pour faire tomber la ptite larme dans les chaumières..

----------


## Nävis

La minette est morte, c'est ce qui ressort de la vidéo avec le véto

----------


## Amandinee-b

C'est sur que La Minette à plus l'air morte qu'autre chose  
Et c'est écrit que pendant 2Heures le chat est rester là , 
en gros pendant 2heures ils l'on tous regarder mais personne n'à rien fait

----------


## Léna

Que personne ne vienne me dire qu'un chat n'est pas fidèle !!!!!!!    ::  

Quelle preuve d'amour et d'attachement !!!   :kao3:

----------


## AZUR

> C'est sur que La Minette à plus l'air morte qu'autre chose 
> Et c'est écrit que pendant 2Heures le chat est rester là , 
> en gros pendant 2heures ils l'on tous regarder mais personne n'à rien fait


Oui, c'est ce que je pensais aussi! Trop nuls!

----------


## Livia

A mon avis elle a l'air aussi décédée, malheureusement.

Pauvre petit minou, qui a perdu sa chérie  :Frown:  j'espère que pour lui tout va bien !

----------


## Chacatouille

> Ma maman ne la trouve pas si raide, d'après elle sur les vidéos elle n'est pas morte. Faut-il faire confiance à la vidéo, qu'elle a eu la chance de s'en sortir ? Pourquoi aurait-on dit qu'elle ait survécu si c'était faux ?


J'pense qu'elle est raide aussi, rien qu'en regardant quand le matou la 'masse', sa patte avant droite bouge comme un bloc au lieu d'avoir juste l'épaule qui bouge et un peu plus.

----------


## Golden92

moi aussi je pense que la minette est bien raide et ils se foutent de notre gueule !!!
qui reste 2 heures à regarder çà sans bouger ??  :grrr:

----------


## Raven

Ce qui me choque le plus, c'est que les crétins derrière le caméscope... ils pouvaient pas bouger leurs fesses pour l'emmener chez le vétérinaire au lieu de filmer ça pendant un trèèès long moment?

 ::

----------


## moumouche

Désolée de venir casser un peu le mythe, mais ceci n'est en fait qu'une tentative de copulation.. rien à voir donc avec un pseudo massage cardiaque ou que sais-je...oui le chat cherche à faire crac crac...
 :? 

Oh, je ne l'ai pas deviné toute seule, mais je suis tombée sur un petit commentaire laissé par un loustic sur la vidéo "intégrale" (ici, on ne voit qu'une petite partie) où on voit en effet clairement la tentative de saillie à un moment donné ainsi que les morsures au cou caractéristiques de la copulation..


Je vous mettrais le lien si ça vous intéresse mais entre nous...

----------


## Raven

Je me permet de remonter car il y a deux mois un des jeunes chats qui errait dans ma rue s'est fait tappé par une voiture... et son frère (ce sont deux mâles, sûre et certaine) lui est monté directement dessus pour le réanimer et le tirer vers le bord de la route et pour faire en sorte que le camion chargé de récuperer le cadavre du jeune chat décédé ne s'en approche pas...

Et pour avoir assisté à ça totalement impuissante pendant 10minutes, je jure qu'ils n'étaient pas entrain de copuler, du tout. Il essayait juste de le masser, lui choppait le coup sans être au dessus de lui pour l'écarter de la route...

----------


## vlg1728

Alors qu'on mette un peu les choses au clair ^^ 

L'animal était bel et bien déjà mort pendant la prise du film. Si vous faites attention, il ne respire même pas sur la vidéo. Si la minette était vraiment vivante, elle aurait montré des signes de vie, une papatte qui bouge ou encore une manifestation de sa douleur (oui, vous faire percuter par une voiture puis supporter un matou qui fait plus que votre propre poids sur votre corps mutilé, et qui est en plus en train de vous piétiner et de vous pétrir toutes griffes sorties la poitrine, ça fait rarement du bien)

Le deuxième chat n'est clairement pas en train de le "réanimer", les chats ne savent pas faire de massage cardiaque, il est simplement en train de patouner sur son corps inanimé pour des raisons qui m'échappent totalement (peut-être l'odeur ? peut-être se connaissaient-ils ? ). 

La personne qui l'a ramassée ensuite l'a fait probablement dans une caisse par décence, afin de ne pas trimbaler le cadavre du pauvre chat à bout de bras jusqu'à la prochaine poubelle (comme beaucoup l'auraient fait).

L'histoire du "vétérinaire" et du "elle s'en est sortie" c'est simplement pour éviter de heurter les âmes sensibles. Mais ne soyons pas naïfs pour autant.

----------


## vlg1728

> en gros pendant 2heures ils l'on tous regarder mais personne n'à rien fait


voila, c'est ce qui me choque le plus dans cette vidéo  ::  tout le monde s'émeut, mais personne ne bouge les fesses, encore moins le caméraman qui filme (probablement avec la larme à l'oeil et le petit sourire attendri le chat en train de pétrir le chat décédé, à moins qu'il ne soit mort de rire à voir un truc aussi "marrant et bizarre" comme je sais que certains auraient réagi).

----------

